# About to buy something for the first time from Nehru Place, need suggestions.



## sam9953 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi guys, I am going to a new laptop probably from Nehru Place, this friday. I have always done all my computer hardware related shopping from usually Wazirpur computer market or somewhere else but this time I am going to Nehru Place. 
I want to know which are the best shops in Nehru Place for laptops and all, where is that I can find the cheapest price for my laptop as I have some budget constraints. Plus, is that the same price rules over all the shops of the market or does it differ from shop to shop?
I am planning to buy HP G6 2005ax so if you guys know any place in Delhi apart form Nehru Place, from where I can get it at a really cheap price then please do share.


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 9, 2012)

> Plus, is that the same price rules over all the shops of the market or does it differ from shop to shop?


 It varies from shop to shop in my experience. Example : I got quotes of rs.650 - 900 for the same brand of ram.
Cheapest shop in Nehru place that I know of is costtocost. There was a thread , warning users against costtocost. But I do all my computer shopping from there only as its cheap and they give the proper bill and everything. I don't know about buying laptops from costtocost though


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2012)

Man , that place has lots of possibilities for those willing to bargain.
I have purchased mine and couple of other laptops for friends from there and always found considerable price difference , so it would be really good to check couple of shops before buying.

Most of the times ,not all the big shops will offer cheaper price.

AFAIK , about cost to cost , it really offers a very good price but I am pretty sure they don't sell laptops.
Cost to cost is my first preference when it comes to Dekstop peripherals.


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 9, 2012)

and cheaper than cost to cost is COMPUTER EMPIRE , i doubt if they sell laptop but for desktop hardware and laptop accessories, this is good.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2012)

Don't fall to the sweet tongue of sellers there


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 9, 2012)

Plus guys can you tell me about those shops which are good and cheap and SELL LAPTOPS.


Faun said:


> Don't fall to the sweet tongue of sellers there



Can I ask what do you mean by that?


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2012)

^^Go with a list of what you want to purchase with expected price. Do not give in to other offers by the sellers. They only offer or recommend product where they have higher profit margins.


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 9, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^Go with a list of what you want to purchase with expected price. Do not give in to other offers by the sellers. They only offer or recommend product where they have higher profit margins.



Ah okay, you have said it pretty clearly. Thanks.


----------



## asingh (Aug 10, 2012)

All the laptop brands have show rooms there.


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 10, 2012)

asingh said:


> All the laptop brands have show rooms there.



But I am sure these showrooms will offer me a higher price for the same product which I can get from these small shops or private authorised dealers.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 10, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> But I am sure these showrooms will offer me a higher price for the same product which I can get from these small shops or private authorised dealers.



Much higher...  atleast 1k bucks or more.
But for satisfactions , people tend to spend more .


----------

